# Install JasperReports on netbeans/gradle Projekt



## Joob (10. Okt 2019)

Ich würde gerne Jasper Reports in einem netbeans Projekt einbinden.
Dabei ist gradle das Build System.

Ich habe schon diverse Lösungen aus dem Internet versucht, komme aber auf keinen grünen Zweig.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das am besten anfasse ?


----------



## Flown (11. Okt 2019)

Was hast du denn alles versucht?


----------



## Joob (11. Okt 2019)

Diverse Lösungen aus dem Internet.
Kompliziertes Zeug was ich nicht ganz verstehe .
hier mal ein Link: https://seenukarthi.com/jasperreport/2014/08/04/jasperreport-with-gradle/ 

Interessant finde ich wenn ich :

wenn ich unter dependencies
ein compile eingebe, findet java alle anderen Libs nicht mehr.

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter, zumal  ich keinen Weg finde mich da einzulesen.
Aus dem Grunde bleibt mir nur Lösungen suchen und trail and error
aber das ist in diesem Zusammenhang hoffnungslos.

Das ist mein build.script.

Kannst du mir nicht einen Rat geben wie ich das anfassen soll ?


```
plugins {
  id 'java'
  id 'application'
  id 'jacoco'
 
  id 'org.openjfx.javafxplugin' version '0.0.8'
 
}

repositories {
    
    jcenter()

}




dependencies {
    
    
    
    compile group: 'org.json', name: 'json', version: '20171018'
    compile group: 'com.jcraft', name: 'jsch', version: '0.1.44-1'
    compile group: 'commons-net', name: 'commons-net', version: '3.6'
    compile group: 'net.lingala.zip4j', name: 'zip4j', version: '1.2.4'
    compile group: 'com.googlecode.soundlibs', name: 'jlayer', version: '1.0.1.4'
    
//    implementation 'net.sf.jasperreports:jasperreports:5.5.0'
    
    testCompile 'junit:junit:4.12'

    
}


javafx {
    
    modules = [ 'javafx.base', 'javafx.controls', 'javafx.fxml', 'javafx.graphics', 'javafx.media', 'javafx.swing', 'javafx.web' ]
    version = "13"
}



mainClassName = 'org.joobsoft.vt.MAIN.Main'
```


----------



## Joob (11. Okt 2019)

Ich habe das Problem, weil ich die IDE upgedated habe.
Zuvor hatte ich das Projekt mit mit ANT erstellt.
Dabei braucht man nur die ganzen Libs zu laden und sie stehen einem zur Verfügung.

Ich fand aber gradle übersichtlicher und das finde ich auch jetzt noch.
Man kann dort die Libaries übersichtlich updaten, austauschen und testen, das ist bei Ant nicht so einfach.
Vielleicht mach nur einen kleinen Fehler.

Das Laden der Jasper jars müßte doch eigentlich reichen oder gibt es da etwas was man wissen muss ?
Bei den anderen funktioniert es ja auch.

Als ich bei der Suche auf den Link oben gestoßen bin, habe ich gedacht ob vielleicht ANT noch etwas damit anstellt
also erst kompliert und dann einbindet und das nun mit gradle erst eingestellt werden muss.

Der Linkersteller legt ja auch Verzeichnisse in seinem Projekt an.

Nach all dem Suchen bin ich aber nun der Meinung das jasperreports doch nur als Libary zur Verfügung stellt.
Das müsste doch reichen.

Vielleicht kannst mir mal erklären was das anders ist und warum meine anderen Lib nach dem einbinden auch nicht
mehr von meinen Klassen gefunden werden.


----------



## Joob (11. Okt 2019)

Ach so:
das habe ich natürlich als erstes probiert.

compile group: 'net.sf.jasperreports', name: 'jasperreports', version: '5.5.0'

aber dann werden weder die JasperLibs noch alle anderen gefunden.


----------



## Joob (13. Okt 2019)

Habe die Lösung gefunden:

es gab eine Abhängigkeit:
build.script:

    compile group: 'com.lowagie', name: 'itext', version: '2.1.7'
    compile group: 'net.sf.jasperreports', name: 'jasperreports', version: '6.10.0'

für erste OK, ich konnte aber wegen neuer Probleme nicht testen.


----------

